# AC motor controller, what should i choose ?



## technologymind (Jun 25, 2012)

Hey,

I am thinking about installing another 'brand' motor controller in my citroen c1 evie, but i am not sure which controller to choose.

My motor is a ac31-01: http://techmind.dk/citroen-c1-evie-elbil/specifikationer/hpevs-31-01-ac-elmotor/

My battery voltage is 90-96 volt.

Now i have a defect curtis 1238-6501 and a electric car i can't use 

I have a new unused 1238 in my workshop, and a 1309 program incl. newest version and 1314-4402 program.

Looks like the unused 1238 don't have a OS, and i simply have giving up on trying to get it programmed.

I haven't succeed programming any of them, so i thinking about selling all the curtis stuff.

I am also interested in letting my unused curtis 1233 and the programmer 1309 included in barterexchange if any of you are interested in it.

All proposals from you are welcome 

 michael, Denmark


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Check this out. There are at least 3 people I know so far that have running vehicles with one of these controllers. This is for induction motors. I have one Im using for a different project. 

http://johanneshuebner.com/quickcms/index.html?de_electric-car-conversion-site,14.html

Im interested in the programmer. Willing to ship to the US?


----------



## technologymind (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks for the link  the Controller looks as a interesting project, and i like the use of standard IGBT's known to be 'rocksolid', that would lead to getting total control over the programming. Also quit cheap kit i think.

Should not be at problem to send the programmer to US, but i will wait and se if i can make a batter / exchange of the controller including programmer, with another controller. However i will make a note that your are interested in the programmer, and pm you, hope thats ok?


----------

